# Combining reservations



## sjsharkie (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all--

Normally would have posted this to wmowners, but since we have a new area here, I thought I'd try it out.

I have a reservation for a 3BR Limited view for 1 night and a 3BR No view for the following night in September.  I am wondering if I should call to combine this reservation now, wait until closer in to the date to combine, or just show up at the resort and have them combine.

I would like to retain the view, so I am searching for an opening in the better category, but I also don't want to be dinged an extra HK credit.

Any advice?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 2, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Hi all--
> 
> Normally would have posted this to wmowners, but since we have a new area here, I thought I'd try it out.
> 
> ...


From how I understand the online WM reservation system, these bookings are for two different rooms. What is your goal in "combining" the two reservations? If you have both nights already booked, two HKT would have already been needed to do so AFAIK.

I would simply waitlist the view room for night #2. If the waitlist comes through you can cancel the unwanted no-view room on the 2nd night, and no extra HKT is needed. I've had pretty good luck filling all my waitlists, but I did have these put in over 9 months in advance.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 2, 2014)

sjsharkie said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I have a reservation for a 3BR Limited view for 1 night and a 3BR No view for the following night in September.  I am wondering if I should call to combine this reservation now, wait until closer in to the date to combine, or just show up at the resort and have them combine.
> 
> ...



Chris has it right.  You have two reservations for two different types of rooms.  You cannot combine them.  You will have to move on the second day unless you can pick up a matching room from the waitlist.  For the best chance of a match which will eliminate the move and a second HK, waitlist both room types.  If the no-view matches first, take it but keep the wait list in place for the limited view unit.  If only the no-view matches you will have to decide if it is worth it to move to have one night in the limited view, which is what you have now and which is costing you an extra HK. If it is you can cancel the first day in the no-view room.  You don't say how far in advance you made your existing reservation, but if it was within 90 days you can cancel at the 10 day point with no penalty.  If it was more than 90 days to checkin the no-penalty cancellation date is at 30 days.  Those cancellation days are from when you made the reservation, and would apply to a day added from the waitlist also.


----------

